# Whizzerland Just Lost One Of Its Most Irreplaceable Citizens.



## Goldenrod (Nov 28, 2022)

Whizzerland just lost one of its most Irreplaceable citizens. Reg Williams was an early Whizzer guy in the mold of Bob Baker. He dedicated his life to helping mate Whizzer guys, who wanted to carry a Whizzer orphan to the end of their lives, with rusty examples of American history. He was always kind and patient. He didn’t touch your project. He held the tools and tutored countless, greasy dads on how the save their dead sons. He was part of a team of four who kept the club’s newsletter alive during the last two, critical decades and his legacy drifts among the many giants who have come and gone.

       The Whizzer’s-on-TV DVD shows him at his peak of health. His enthusiasm never waned and his spirt is a part of all of us. Unlike golfers and other nice guys of skill and genius, we leave a legacy in iron that hopefully, has fire in its belly for the next generation. Comradery of purpose mixed with a thousand generosities is a powerful bond and we find it in our nation of antique restorers but it was especially strong in Reggie.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Nov 28, 2022)

No one could have said it better. He will be missed.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 28, 2022)

Sorry to hear.
We ride in his honor.



The missing man formation.
Whizz-in-Heaven, Reggie!


----------



## Raceace (Nov 28, 2022)

Godspeed, Reggie. You will be missed.... 🙏


----------



## schwinnderella (Nov 29, 2022)

I remember Reg, he was to my house once and I was to his place once to see his Whizzers, when he lived in Downers Grove.
RIP  Reg !


----------



## MrMonark13 (Nov 29, 2022)

UPDATE: There will be a memorial Whizzer ride for Reggie at the 2023 Portland swap meet.


----------



## Risk Man (Nov 30, 2022)

There was just a recent post on Whizzer Motorbikes Facebook forum of a building full of bikes and the poster is  "Marie Williams". I am too new to this Whizzer world in the last year to know much about Reg other than what I have read in the newsletter, but that is an impressive collection in that post.

EDIT- She responded to my reply asking if the collection was Reggie's. She said "yes there will be an auction".


----------

